# Naruto's Okami (6 spots open!)



## okamichisama (Oct 29, 2008)

There is a legend about the gods that dates back a long, long time. The people knew these gods as Divine Okamichi. okamichi=wolfblood

Diven Okami's would fly through the fields like the wind, silently watching over the life that filled the verdant lands. The people revered the Divine Okami's and held these gods in the highest honor.

But...

One fateful night, tragedy struck! The peace that blanketed the land under the warm protection of the Divine Okami's was shattered.
Yami, the demon of complete darkness, stronger than any demon ever born, who had been sealed away since time long past, was now resurrected. Yami swallowed the world of the plants, animals and people- until finally, he engulfed even the sun itself in total darkness. 
Only Kamiki Village was spared that terrible fate by the grace of the wood sprite Sakuya who inhabited the sacred tree. Sakuya, distressed had recalled upon the ancient gods to be reincarnated into six infants, so that one day, they could restore peace to this miserable place.

6 children were known to possess godlike powers, as well as the ability to transform into wolves. Each was a reincarnation of the Divine Okamichi's, and are now all around the age of 16, and must save their realm, though they will need the help of Naruto's gang, this evil, may be even more than they can handle. 


So on this day, the light of hope returned to a dark, desperate land.

Meanwhile, Sakuya was able to protect Kamiki, but the rest of Nippon...
is in turmoil, and unknown evils have taken over all of Nippon, all of the humans are living in poor conditions, fearing the imps that cause mayhem during the nights and days, while the unknown lord sits up in his lair happy as a twit.

Meanwhile, 

The chuunin, Naruto and them have come to help defend some people during this time, and were traveling by a small boat towards Nippon, but as they neared the huge continent (that had separated over 1000 years ago from the other lands), a terrible hurricane, or the dragon snake that terrorized part of the oceans that surrounded the continent, had separated them all into groups of three. 

Kiba, Shikamaru, Ino (Kusa Village)

Chouji, Hinata, Tenten (Kamui)

Lee, Neji,Kakashi (Agata forest)

and Naruto is alone (Kamiki)

They need to find eachother and find a way to get home...
Will the now teens be able to help them? Remember their own powers, and be able to save the world before the festival is over on the full moon by the end of summer? Join and find out!


Rules:
No godmodding
No pping
No inexperienced roleplayers
No 1 liners
Must atleast have 5 FULL sentances worth of post, unless you really have writer's block.
Definitions-
OOC: Out of character, when a person is talking out of character she puts this above her real post.
BIC: Back in character, when a person types this she or he is back in character after being out of character.
Example-
OOC: hi everyone! did you hear the news?!
BIC: Kiryuu walked across the plank and dove into the water to save his mistress. etc. etc.
got it?
Ok the other one I know is-
Writer's Block or WB- When you can't think of anything to write in a post.


Sign up sheet!
Name:
Age:
Gender:
Personality:
History:
Power:
Appearance: PLEASE have a pic!!! D=
Voice: what your voice sounds like. Post a link to a youtube vid with the voice of ur character
Weapon: Optional



Characters that are Open as well?you can still have a divine character too?if no one plays these, then everyone will be able to control them?they?ll be?NPC?s? ^_^
Naruto-
Sakura-
Shino- 
Hinata-
Neji-
Tenten-
Lee-
Chouji-
Shikamaru-
Kiba-



ZED*anyone want to be him?*-

Name: Zed
Age: 16
Gender: Male
Personality:
History: His father left him and his mom when he was born, and his mother, was murdered on his seventh birthday. He's lived alone ever since he was 7. 
Zed was a mischief in the Sei-an City, often causing trouble and mishap for others. Soon, as he was continuing to do this, Zed eventually got in trouble to the point where it got out of hand and the police ended up chasing him down. While on the escape, Zed encounters a white spirit, shaped into a girl about his age *Amaterasu* that entered a strange portal. Without hesitation, he jumped into the portal and entered a the Celestial plains, the realm of the gods... in which the divine wind blows. He now lives in Kamiki, and is friends with Amaterasu(me) after fighting her, but was separated from her when the darkness hit around the age of 7.

Power: ???

Appearance: 




Wolf Appearance-




Voice:

Weapon: He wields a black kantana.

He is one of the six chosen ones...


Ok! here is mine! =D

Name: Amaterasu
Age: 16
Gender: female
Personality: Calm, quiet, smart yet doesn't act like it, daydreams, ignores people half the time, sweet, kind, can be prideful, will get angry if you get under her skin, thinks before she acts most of the time.
History: Met Zed at the age of 6, but before then,she was being taught by her pack to kill. She would fight constantly, and be trained in assasinating..that is, until she found the realm of the gods and finally met the wood sprite Sakuya. She offered to take her away from that dreadful village and start a new life in Kamiki. She happily accepted and left with the wood sprite who watched over her in the village of Kamiki. One day, on her view of Nippon that Sakuya used to keep an eye on her trees, she saw a young boy(Zed). He was around her age, and she had noticed he was always running around Sei-an City, and wanted to meet him.. she saw he didn't have a home, and so one day, opened a portal in the city, the light illuminated her beautiful young looks, giving her the appearance of a goddess, he ran in following her through the portal. Her and Zed were separated at the age of 8 by the darkness.
Power: Has the ability to manipulate elements at her will.
Appearance: comin soon!
Wolf Appearance: coming soon!
Voice: comin soon!
Weapon: A black kantana sword

Ammy and Zed don't recognize eachother right away,so whoever is him, can we be enemies in the beginning?


----------



## okamichisama (Oct 29, 2008)

Well...this isn't working...if anyone has any suggestions on how to make this more appealing to them...please PM me! I really want to play this, I love the game Ookami *which this is based off of* and Naruto(my favorite show)! LEt me know your opinions!


----------



## jiraiya 58 (Oct 29, 2008)

Name: Sun Wukong

Age: 17

Gender: Male

Personality: wild at times and yet calm and senseful when called for

History:

Power:able to summon minions at will

Appearance: 

wolf appearance:  

Voice: A *spanking*?! the black guy

Weapon: bow and arrow and sword


----------



## okamichisama (Oct 30, 2008)

oh i forgot...please add wolf appearance! All Okamichi's can transform, since their true god forms have wolf like appearances ^^.

yay! we got one! *waits for another to join*


----------



## EPIC (Nov 15, 2008)

Name: Hikari
Age: 18
Gender: Female
Personality: Wild, and rambunctious
appearance: 
Wolf appearance: 
Voice: Sexy, and mature (I don't have any sound on my computer)
Weapon: A large dagger(10 feet in length) and a long katana (50 feet in length)


----------



## okamichisama (Nov 21, 2008)

ok now we's gots two people ^^ goot enough for meh! Anyone wanna start it off?


----------



## jiraiya 58 (Nov 21, 2008)

yeah man let's go on with a RP!


----------



## Freyja (old) (Nov 21, 2008)

Name: Nishimori Fuyuko aka Fuu

Age: 16

Gender: Female

Personality: Sweet and innocent but fierce when it comes to battle.

History:
Fuu grew up in a non-shinobi clan. Her fascination about ninjas became stronger when she was saved by one when she was 6years old. She told her father that she wants to be a shinobi but her parents disagree and they never allowed her to go out of the house.
On the night of her 12th bday, she ran away from home and got lost into the forest. The next day, a wandering shinobi found her and took care of her. He taught her techniques and ways to fight her opponents.
On the later days, they learned that Fuu is one of the Divine Okami. The shinobi took her some place safe in the middle of Agata Forest. There, Fuu and the shinobi live while Fuu is training herself to becaome a powerful fighter.

Power: Can create a powerful wind through her fan.

Appearance:

*Human Form*


*Wolf Form*


Voice:
Link removed

Weapon: 2 iron fan


----------



## EPIC (Dec 19, 2008)

Okay, let's get this show on the road!


----------

